# java.util.ConcurrentModificationException bei HashMap?



## jago (7. Aug 2008)

Hi,

Es greifen nicht 2 Threads zu, dass ist nicht das Problem. Ich iteriere mit foreach vielmehr ueber eine Liste und entferne Elemente. Scheinbar stoert es sich daran (siehe Exception).

Wie kann ich beim Iterieren sicher Elemente entfernen?

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.util.ConcurrentModificationException
	at java.util.HashMap$HashIterator.nextEntry(HashMap.java:793)
	at java.util.HashMap$EntryIterator.next(HashMap.java:833)
	at java.util.HashMap$EntryIterator.next(HashMap.java:831)


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2008)

Nicht mit der foreach Schleife, die intern einen Iterator verwendet.
Nimm stattdessen eine normale while Schleife, verwende den Iterator explizit und ruf iterator#remove auf


----------



## tfa (7. Aug 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Iterator.html#remove()


----------

